# Call Of Duty Videos here



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

To save the thread being took up wioth vids i thought id start you off with, what i think is an interesting video or 2 and not just another montage.

*The Real AC130*






*The real AC130 dropping flares*






You may wonder why the AC130 seems to explode/Blow out flak. Well apparently the real AC130 does this to deter missile/radar lock so pretty cool that the game represents this as well as it does.

Also the thermal sight on the game is just like the real one so thought i'd share


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

That first video is bad ass!

I was all ready to go to bed and now I'm in the mood to fire up some MW2.

Nice post matey!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

I always wondered why the AC130 does that burst of flak thing on the game so the vid clears it.

Yes the first vid is awesome


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I disagree with the thermal scope being accurate, if it was the surroundings would be black and the target being white, however on the level 'Derail' the snow is white and it makes the use of the thermal nul.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

they still appear as a much brighter white though compared to the snow IMO


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Rizzo said:


> I disagree with the thermal scope being accurate, if it was the surroundings would be black and the target being white, however on the level 'Derail' the snow is white and it makes the use of the thermal nul.


it is a accurate enough for me and thats why i posted it.

Cant please some lol


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, I think the game is brilliant, but was just something someone pointed out to me lol.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Rizzo said:


> lol, I think the game is brilliant, but was just something someone pointed out to me lol.




:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rizzo said:


> I disagree with the thermal scope being accurate, if it was the surroundings would be black and the target being white, however on the level 'Derail' the snow is white and it makes the use of the thermal nul.


Actually, snow will show as 'white hot' on a real Thermal Scope too, as it reflects radiation from the sun. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My go at a video lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice man


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks mate - Got a load of decent footage so just need to get a better editor and it's gonna be fun doing it :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

What are you using to record?, I used the camera on my brothers laptop.

But I've been considering getting a dazzle dvd recorder, one big draw back is that you can't record in HD.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

bit of a mare but was thinking if you've got a DVD HDD recorder thingy, you could record the feed from the xbox through it to HDD, then burn it to DVD, then rip it to PC, then edit it lol

i could do it but would be a lot of faff


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I havent got a DVD recorder mate 

Just used dig camera and tripod 

Took ages to sort but i'm going to upload as many as i can.

Stuff like, 1887 montage, sniper montage etc etc :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Do it Buckas man, Lets see some of your coddage play


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I've got a few videos on youtube but the quality is so poor, my younger brother uploaded this on his account, might want to mute it though. lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

what are your guys gamertags? could have a bit of a play this evening if your up for it?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great vids Showshine! You know when you asked what a Tactical Knife was....youve got one in your hand all the way through your knife montage:lol: I found i did much better with the commando sprint loadout when i found someones deagle with tac knife rather than the std one. Im gonna have to let my K/D suffer to get one myself though. With regards to Video this is what you want and i want one aswell.

http://www.limexb360.co.uk/category/Video_Capture_Devices,i.html

Thanks Phil


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks mate.

I only use Tac knife now and it's all thanks to you mate :thumb:

I didn't know they existed lol. Now i don't play without it


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I only use Tac knife now and it's all thanks to you mate :thumb:
> 
> I didn't know they existed lol. Now i don't play without it


Cool, so what guns have you unlocked with it? I want to do it but will die alot i think! Its lethal from what ive seen and from the few times ive managed to pick one up ive got some tasty kills lol. I think i'll have to get all stealthy and jump down from roofs and shoot people in the back! I got dusted last night of a dude with 2 magnums with ridiculous skill! He just appeared and b4 i knew wtf was going on i was dead. Upon watching the vid he clocked me and within a split second quick aim, bang bang, 1 bullet from each at quite a distance and it was curtains! I was shocked when i seen what did it! Infact he mustve been the dude who got 76 kills in that pic i posted. I also got blasted off another guy (maybe him) in the same game with a shotty within 2 seconds of another guy on my team at a distance i didnt think possible! 2 1 shot deaths just like that! It was 1887 distance but obviously with just 1. Surely he had FMJ on and maybe even Bling with the Grip?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of the guys on this game are absolutely amazing players and i also get ragged about sometimes lol.

I have the tac knife with the D.Eagle, 44 and the USP.

It's so much better than the normal knife and can quick kill.

I got a 9 kill streak in Domo earlier today :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Some of the guys on this game are absolutely amazing players and i also get ragged about sometimes lol.
> 
> I have the tac knife with the D.Eagle, 44 and the USP.
> 
> ...


Its so satisfying when you run in a room and stab a few campers in Domination!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Only use knife series

Part 1,




Part 2,




Part 3,


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

must admit my k/d ratio has taken a battering recently as i'm just having soooo much fun withh marathon,lightweight and commando pro with the throwing knife.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Only once youve tried to use the throwing knife can you appreciate how amazing those videos are! Sometimes i throw one from a few foot and still miss even when the reticules red! I have done the ATM challenge with my 1st throwing knife kill strangely and i have done one throw which was a corker and had me cheering like a nutter!:lol:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Dont often use the throwing knife but have been known to use it when i just need 1 more kill to win a FFA match so everyone can see the game winning throwing knife killcam


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You bunch of arses! LOL

I hate people who run around with knives all the time. Does my head in. Just like campers.

Do like the music on your videos though Showshine


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> You bunch of arses! LOL
> 
> I hate people who run around with knives all the time. Does my head in. Just like campers.
> 
> Do like the music on your videos though Showshine


You should love them coz if theyre owt like me you wont be getting hit with many


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Showshine said:


> My go at a video lol
> 
> YouTube- Cod MW2 - Knife Montage - Showshine


I love the part where the guy just jumps off the roof rather than get stabbed up:lol:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

:lol:

Nice vids


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anti nuke boosting video, cheered me up no end watch this. Might even start playing the game again.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I come across a funny video but it contains swearing, is it ok to post in here?


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Lol at the boost video :lol:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

fantastic booster video.

I take it you 'reported' that nice young man with the colourful language...


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I came across this video, IT CONTAINS BAD LANGUAGE SO PLEASE DON'T WATCH IF EASILY OFFENDED!!!!. But it is so funny :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

John74 said:


> Only use knife series
> 
> Part 1,
> 
> ...


impressive stuff, how come he doesn't die from the big jumps or even get red on the screen????


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

buckas said:


> impressive stuff, how come he doesn't die from the big jumps or even get red on the screen????


Commando Pro :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ahh ok, still seems a big cheat - not even a commando would survive some of those  i'd accept it on halo, not with real(CG) people tho


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

hahaha "somebody's in the giftshop"


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

That giftshop vid is class. Little kn*bend cheats. I love the vigilante dude aswell:lol:


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Do like the music on your videos though Showshine


I'll second that. Who is the group/artist?


----------



## Fallout (Jan 31, 2009)

NSFW


----------



## jlock (Sep 8, 2009)

Some awesome videos there!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Myth busters part 3






Booster justice part 2


----------

